# Can you keep 2 boys together



## pigeonfinder100 (May 13, 2012)

Hi

I have recenty been owned by a racing pigeon and his owner doesnt want him o I am keeing him. I want to get him some friends but I dont want to get a female as I dont want to end up with lots of baby pigeons. I only want 2-3 birds at most.

Is this cruel? You aways see pigeons in large groups but worry if I only have two and, god forbid, something happened to the other so thought 3 might be a nice number. 

I was told that when eggs are laid to break them. I couldnt do this, I find it a little unethical. Can two or 3 little boys live together or do they need a mate?

Many thanks


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

They would do better with an even number and in pairs. you would use fake eggs for hatch control. two cock birds may get along but they could also not. It is possible to keep all cock birds and not have problems as long as there is not a hen in there..two cocks can pair up which would leave the third out..so if you did get only cock birds get two or four..not three.. IMO.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I think it is kind of you to care for this abandoned racing pigeon, and I see no problem in getting him a friend. 

The only thing is, males are quite territorial and they need seperate cages and supervision when they are out of them. If you have allowed this current bird access to your house, the newcommer will usually get picked at if he comes within the territory the racer has claimed.

It is normal for pigeons to want to mate and reproduce, but you can keep a couple of males, maybe 3, see how it goes.

When hens lay eggs and you break them, they have to be replaced by dummy eggs (they would normally sit on the eggs and hatch them which gives them time to heal and get their calcium reserves up) , if you don't she will continue to lay them if she has a mate, and many of us can tell you about the issues of hens that lay too much. It starts with calcium depletion and can end with major egg related infections/issues, because pigeons are NOT chickens and cannot lay one after the other.


----------



## pigeonfinder100 (May 13, 2012)

Arr great infirmation both, thank you! I really dont want any eggs, am a vegan so dont eat eggs myself (obviously wouldnt b eating pigeons eggs  ) but I couldnt bare to break them, I would feel awful.

Maybe, I will get 3 little cocks and as the owner of my bird said he is 1 year old so still young. He hasnt been in the house, ony the kitchen. 

He has become quite wary of me now and I want him to feel comfortable around me. I opened his door today and he chose to stay indoors? Is this normal do you think? I ushered him out but he flew over my head and walked straight back in. Didnt ant to push matters - he obviously knows his own mind. 

I will have a look to see if I can find any rescue boys then i think and have a nice even number of 4. Just a bit worried about any bulying, I hate to see any animal getting picked on?! Can you get females spayed?? Probaby not haha?

He's a realy top lad this pigeon! So sweet. Do you have any tips on getting him comfortable around me? I go in and talk to him during the day, about 6-10 times a day but I dont push my luck as he gets edgy. I tried to stroke him but he gets a bit het up. when I first landed he was ok with handling but he was exhausted 

Thanks x


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Males don't always get along. It really isn't hard to switch out the eggs for wooden eggs. As soon as the 2 eggs are hatched, you just take them and replace with 2 fake eggs, that they should sit on for the 18 days or so. The other eggs are not developing yet if you take them right away. Just throw them out.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

pigeonfinder100 said:


> Arr great infirmation both, thank you! I really dont want any eggs, am a vegan so dont eat eggs myself (obviously wouldnt b eating pigeons eggs  ) but I couldnt bare to break them, I would feel awful.
> 
> Maybe, I will get 3 little cocks and as the owner of my bird said he is 1 year old so still young. He hasnt been in the house, ony the kitchen.
> 
> ...


If you can't deal with eggs then having pigeons may not be for you. wanting the cocks to get along may not happen. as jay3 has said there is nothing in the egg untill it gets warmth and starts to develope..so you would be tossing a product of the bird out..not a live thing. you can recyle them too by giving them out to the crows which love them.


----------



## pigeonfinder100 (May 13, 2012)

Yes, suppose really I will just have to deal with it, at the end of the day my boy needs a companion. I wi just check daily for eggs and remove them straight away. 

I am picking up the 3 Tumbers on Sunday, there is a pair aready together and a single hen. Quite excited, I hope they all get on


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

pigeonfinder100 said:


> Yes, suppose really I will just have to deal with it, at the end of the day my boy needs a companion. I wi just check daily for eggs and remove them straight away.
> 
> I am picking up the 3 Tumbers on Sunday, there is a pair aready together and a single hen. Quite excited, I hope they all get on


Good luck to you! It sounds like your racing boy is in for a real treat!


----------



## pigeonfinder100 (May 13, 2012)

I think so! I am sur there will be more than one kind of 'rolling' go on


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Remember not to introduce them directly. Keep them in separate cages where they can see each other & they become comfortable with each other or you may well find a lot of bullying going on.
Also, when they do get together, if you do get eggs & dont want young, you must replace them with fake ones and let the birds sit their course till they give up on them. 
If you just remove them, the hen will lay again and this will deplete her calcium level & could easily cause her health problems.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sounds great. As Quazar has mentioned, as you remove the eggs, they must be replaced with fake eggs, so they will sit them for the 18 days or so. Then they will start all over again. If you just take them, she will just keep laying. Very bad for the hen.
Let us know how things go.


----------



## pigeonfinder100 (May 13, 2012)

Hi

I got my rollers on Saturday! Little Angels, Snowy - she is white with green spots on her neck. Sukkie, she is all grey with a dark head and quite a stout looking little lady and Conker who is brown and white patches. 

The man who gave me them had some wonderful colours, he breeds them to get unique colours - they were every colour you could imagine! 

My 3 are very settled (i think). Snowy will let me hold her but prefers to sit on my finger rather than in my hands (i think it might be so she can get away from me lol).

The others arent so confident around me but I have been sitting in with them for 30 mins at a time a few times a day just talking to them so hopefully they will get used to me. 

Does anyone have any tips on getting them used to me? I tried to feed them from my hand but they all backed off. The racing pigeon who I have had the longest is really quite scared of me. I avoided handling etc but now I think I should have kept on and tried to do more with him - now he flies over my head when I go to hold him


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Most pigeons don't really want to be held. They don't mind landing on you, but they don't like it when you reach for them. Get some unsalted peanuts, chop them up, and mix a bit in with their feed so that they will eventually try them. Once they do try them, most pigeons love them. Once that happens, you can hold some in your hand, and most will come to you for their treat. Safflower works pretty well too, but I think they like peanuts even better. Mine all love them.


----------

